# Occupations............



## K8 (Sep 7, 2004)

Please forgive me if this topic has been discussed. I did a search and couldn't find anything. I am ALWAYS fascinated with folks occupations. I'll start by saying that I am a cook with our local "Meals on Wheels" program and find it to be VERY rewarding. I am on vacation this week so you'll probably "see" alot of me. Looking forward to some responses........


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Sep 7, 2004)

Okay...  I am Director of Youth Justice for the state in Ozstralia in which I live.  It's a great job... I love helping kids.  I had the chance to run two different youth detention centres and I loved it.  There is nothing (well, not much anyways) more rewarding than being able to help kids in trouble.


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Sep 7, 2004)

I work in a Kmart minilab... its fun - but sometimes customers just piss me off...


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 7, 2004)

I work at a photography studio during the day retouching digital photos, and I'm a professional musician by night.

I also do graphic design freelance on the side when I have time, and I teach drums occasionally if I find a good student.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 7, 2004)

chemistry teacher


----------



## Lula (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi, I work in a music store and I love it! I'm also a student .


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 7, 2004)

im the manager for 2 birkenstock stores in Columbia, SC



md


----------



## altered ego (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm a graphic designer type entity.
i take all the sh!t that managers spew out their talk hole and make it look nice on paper... still means nothing though. At least it's nicer to look at than listen to.
It is a job that makes me feel that life is so worthwhile.



i think i'd rather be a plumber and poke about in *real* sh!t... at least i'd get outside more than once a day.


----------



## Alison (Sep 7, 2004)

I am a life insurance underwriter (I know, I know, we're not all bad, I promise!). And also co-own a photography business which started out as part time and is quickly growing. In my spare time I also go to school 2 nights a week to complete my BS in finance.


----------



## altered ego (Sep 7, 2004)

BS? That's what i do all day but i think mine stands for something different to yours...


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm a Certified Engineering Technologist.  I design and draft portable buildings, oil rig shelters and whatever else I'm asked to do around here.


----------



## Alison (Sep 7, 2004)

altered ego said:
			
		

> BS? That's what i do all day but i think mine stands for something different to yours...



Sounds like you need a new job


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 7, 2004)

Marketing.

Planning to do my masters in Business Admn. or Accounting.


----------



## airgunr (Sep 7, 2004)

My wife and I own a Restaurant & Gift shop in a resort area.  We are on 7 acres with a Gazebo and floral gardens so we do a lot of weddings as well.  The restaurant seats about 450 people and we have a staff of around 100 +/-  

She does the front of the house, staffing, hostess, banquets, etc.  

I run the the back of the house, kitchens, orders, repairs, office, taxes, payroll, etc.  

I am also on the Govenors Council on Tourism for the state which takes up a bit of time as well.


----------



## altered ego (Sep 7, 2004)

forever searching for a new job i am.
old job leads to the dark side....

:shock:


----------



## Geronimo (Sep 7, 2004)

I setup security for commercial businesses, mainly financial institutions.  From the alarm systems to the CCTVs I handle it all.  I also do IT on the side.  Mainly projects for small businesses.


----------



## altered ego (Sep 7, 2004)

Geronimo said:
			
		

> I also do IT on the side.



hahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
    


sorry.
I just found that really funny.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Sep 7, 2004)

Currently I am a satellite communications technician, I connect the local news affiliates to the rest of the world among other things.

I used to be a graphic artist for 12 years.

I also do limited video production work at a local production studio though that will be growing in the coming year.


----------



## terri (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm a medical practice manager, and have been for the last 12 years.  Quit my cushy corporate job that I'd had for 7 years to get back into a private physician's office last year, but she was in serious financial crap and ultimately went bankrupt, so I'm unemployed at the moment.   And enjoying it.      I need an enlarger, though, so I have to start looking harder.


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 7, 2004)

I own and run (with my hubby) a mobile forklift service.


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm still a student of high school and this is my last year. then technical university - electronics and telecommunication. But now I work a bit as a web designer/web programmer


----------



## malachite (Sep 7, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I own and run (with my hubby) a mobile forklift service.


You guys do man-lifts and cherry pickers too? Your's is a huge business in AZ.

Me, I'm a sales engineer for an electrical distribution company. We mainly rep GE. If anyone knows what I do, let *me* know so I can pass it on to my boss


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 7, 2004)

malachite said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A bit of service but no rentals or sales of that stuff. This high-reach guys specialize in that stuff.  We do mostly forklifts, pallet jacks, reach trucks and golf carts. It's a good business here too!


----------



## Corry (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm a book keeper for my step-dad's construction company, a photo tech/cosmetician at Walgreens, and a co-facilitator of a once a week childrens group at a domestic violence shelter.


----------



## K8 (Sep 7, 2004)

This has been VERY interesting reading for me, from some VERY interesting folks, thank you for your replies...........


----------



## steve817 (Sep 7, 2004)

Telecom Tech for Verizon


----------



## Sharkbait (Sep 7, 2004)

8th grade Language Arts / Writing teacher, soccer coach, and photographer.


----------



## blacktypes (Sep 7, 2004)

operating a finn-power turret punch press....
ok i'm making holes in metal sheets!


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 7, 2004)

I do videography and go to school.  I think I'll be making a career move in the near future.


----------



## oriecat (Sep 7, 2004)

Payroll and Benefits administrator for a medical equipment company


----------



## Varthlokkur (Sep 7, 2004)

salesman for a local apliance store. We sell everything from GE to Viking and Wolf.  Also co-owner of a photography business.


----------



## Walt (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm a Paramedic for our provincial ambulance service. I work in the downtown eastside of Vancouver which has a heavy concentration of drug and alcohol abuse and all the lovely stuff that goes with it. Great job!


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm a professional musician, a violinist playing for the local symphony orchestra.

I also play at weddings, parties, conventions.  Photography is a serious hobby for me.


----------



## Geronimo (Sep 7, 2004)

altered ego said:
			
		

> Geronimo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well sure if you take it like that it is great.  Or the other way.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 8, 2004)

Walt said:
			
		

> I'm a Paramedic for our provincial ambulance service. I work in the downtown eastside of Vancouver which has a heavy concentration of drug and alcohol abuse and all the lovely stuff that goes with it. Great job!



Walt, I don't envy you your job...East/downtown Vancouver can be a sketchy place.


----------



## ormia (Sep 8, 2004)

No job at the moment. I just started college for Comedy Writing and Performance. I swear to you it's a real program. My previous occupations include such glamorous jobs as dishwasher and janitor.


----------



## deencarolh (Sep 8, 2004)

A Refinery Technician...
and manage my family and friends finance, mainly stock market and love it.


----------



## AIRIC (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm a Minilab Support technician with 150 stores to look after. As well, I freelance for several aviation magazines. 

Eric


----------



## Walt (Sep 8, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Walt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what makes it a fascinating place to work!  :shock:


----------



## Scurra (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm a student, yes that means I don't pay tax and spend many of my days drinking the cheapest beer I can find 

It's a good life


----------



## K8 (Sep 9, 2004)

Thank you ALL for your replies, you are ALL very interesting folks. I continue to LOVE what I read about you...........


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 9, 2004)

I was a kitchen manager at a Greek restaurant, but because my photography biz has been working out so well, I recently went part time, so now I'm just a plain old line cook.  If the photography biz keeps going well I hope to quit the restaurant biz altogether next year.  We'll see, it's scary to not have a steady paycheck coming in.

Edit:  oh yeah, I also teach Photography classes at the local arts center, but that's only about 5 hours a week...


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 9, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> I was a kitchen manager at a Greek restaurant.../quote]
> 
> Mmm...  And you don't do that anymore???    With all that good food??


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 9, 2004)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> ksmattfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aggiezach (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm a student studying Telecommunications at Texas A&M University and I hope to go off to grad school at UNT and study information security after I graduate next december. Basically I want to be the good guy that keeps all the bad guys out!  

While I'm not in class or watching the Fightin' Texas Aggie Football team you can find me working at Help Desk Central where I do tech support for all of campus and several documentation projects throughout the year. I also do freelance IT work, backend coding for student organization websites and network installations with a friend of mine. Hope to get more serious about that last part and start installing VoIP networks soon! 

Man thats a lot of stuff....


----------



## crystalview (Sep 10, 2004)

Inventory accounting for a large consumer elec. retail company.  Lots of fun...once the weekend comes around!


----------



## binfordtools (Sep 10, 2004)

Nothing  8)


----------



## crystalview (Sep 10, 2004)

"nothing"  you lucky son of a ....gun!!!!!  Are you hiring?


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 10, 2004)

binfordtools said:
			
		

> Nothing  8)



My dream job.


----------



## Nagala (Sep 10, 2004)

Left a full-time newspaper job to work for State Farm and freelance for papers and magazines. Looking to go back full-time photography but the money isn't there... yet.


----------



## Alison (Sep 10, 2004)

Nagala said:
			
		

> . Looking to go back full-time photography but the money isn't there... yet.



Isn't that always the way ??


----------



## airgunr (Sep 11, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> I was a kitchen manager at a Greek restaurant, but because my photography biz has been working out so well, I recently went part time, so now I'm just a plain old line cook.  If the photography biz keeps going well I hope to quit the restaurant biz altogether next year.  We'll see, it's scary to not have a steady paycheck coming in.
> 
> Edit:  oh yeah, I also teach Photography classes at the local arts center, but that's only about 5 hours a week...



Get out of the restaurant quick.  There is an old adage that once you've been in the business for 2 years you can never get out!   :shock:


----------



## airgunr (Sep 11, 2004)

crystalview said:
			
		

> "nothing"  you lucky son of a ....gun!!!!!  Are you hiring?



Ya, but he's in California where you can get away with it.....    :flower:


----------



## photong (Sep 11, 2004)

Currently I work for Family Tradition Foods (formerly know as Green Giant. But they still pack for the name because they pay for it. They also make their own brand and pack things for other companies such as Campells, Nestle, MarketDay (which is the same as FTF...go figure) Paris Cope *shrugs* I don't know who they are. etc)

They mainly do frozen veggies. I work in the freezer. They can peas and corn in the summer.

They also do rice (Nestle...) and pasta (themselves only I think). I don't know who they get the rice from but they freeze it and for the companies and send it off.

I'm an Attribute there right now and before that and when the carrot season finished anbd they do rice and pasta again I will be a tote filler 

Attribute takes samples every 15minutes and goes through them to see if theres things in there that shouldnt be. From there they decide if the Tagra operator need to be adjusted and if they need to put it on hold for reinspection or blend *I dont know what this is*. My boss takes care of that. She also eats it and does stuff to it every hour to make sure it tastes good and is blanched enough or not too much.

A tote filler just stands and does the paper work for every tote that gets filled with the frozen product. Totes are HUGE cardboard boxes 

My boyfriend is a tote maker. I make 9 an hour he makes 8...hehehe...


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Photong, I didn't realise I am just a river across from you!!! Detroit that is.

Student in Product design. What's that? I design everything, from vacuum cleaner to power tools to furniture .........


----------



## Nagala (Sep 11, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Isn't that always the way ??



I guess. I'm making decent money doing it on the side, but when you get used to a certain lifestyle, it's kind of hard to go back to making chump change. I don't mean to sound money-driven, but they really don't pay journalists what they're worth. (I'm talking about the REAL ones, not the handful of talking heads who are paid for their identity instead of their work.)


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 11, 2004)

Nagala said:
			
		

> I don't mean to sound money-driven, but they really don't pay journalists what they're worth. (I'm talking about the REAL ones, not the handful of talking heads who are paid for their identity instead of their work.)



I don't know if you are talking about photo-journalists, but I noticed that there are more and more "cell phone pics" being used in my local paper.  No need to send out a photog with the reporter, or even to teach the reporter to use a point-n-shoot.  Can't say I've been impressed with the pics, but I'm sure the newspaper figures most folks don't care, and they save more money (and they are money driven).


----------



## ferny (Sep 12, 2004)

I've got an odd job. I'm a male dinner lady... Or to use the posh term, I am a Midday Supervisory Assistant. I look after the kids and make sure they're ok for an hour and a half whilst the teachers eat their lunch. The school has a dodgy reputation. I started on last Thursday and this Friday I was told to "**** off" for the first time by an eight year old. 
I've had a few problems and I'm using this as a bridge to get onto better things. I'd love to get involved in music radio on some level.


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 12, 2004)

airgunr said:
			
		

> crystalview said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah... right!  :roll:  All of us in California spend all day at the beach hangin out. :lmao:


----------



## binfordtools (Sep 12, 2004)

I hate the beach,  But PCH isn't a bad place to hang out."O" The View!!!


----------



## Karalee (Sep 13, 2004)

Im a glorified bum girl.

I put ads together for my bfs boss who owns a boat/car dealership to go in the regional newspapers and magazines.


----------



## photong (Sep 13, 2004)

molested_cow said:
			
		

> Hey Photong, I didn't realise I am just a river across from you!!! Detroit that is.



Rock on man neighbor!  :cheer:


----------



## K8 (Sep 13, 2004)

Once again, thanks for all the replies, I continue to love what I read. You're a GREAT bunch of folks.....


----------



## airgunr (Sep 13, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Yeah... right!  :roll:  All of us in California spend all day at the beach hangin out. :lmao:



You mean all those sitcoms and other TV shows are lying!   :shock: 

I guess I can't trust the TV anymore...


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 13, 2004)

well i know all the folks that live in New York City work 2 hours a day, and the rest of thier time is spent in a dingy coffee shop below their apartment where it never too crowded no matter what time of day.

 
md


----------



## Corry (Sep 13, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> well i know all the folks that live in New York City work 2 hours a day, and the rest of thier time is spent in a dingy coffee shop below their apartment where it never too crowded no matter what time of day.
> 
> 
> md



Boy, you are on a rant today!   Ok everyone.  I think our little Mathew needs a hug!   :hug:


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 13, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, ladies line up to the right for makeouts...
dudes, line up to the left for high fives.....

 

md


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 13, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MD - she said HUGS not tonsil hockey!!!  :roll:


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 13, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whats the difference?


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 13, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tongue :lmao:


----------



## Corry (Sep 13, 2004)

And Saliva!


----------



## terri (Sep 13, 2004)

uh-oh....this thread is rapidly deteriorating!     

 :LOL:


----------



## Corry (Sep 13, 2004)

It's the TPF way, Terri!  You should know that!


----------

